# Yves Saint Laurent Spring Summer 2011, 175x



## Katzun (22 Dez. 2010)

Details




























































































































































































































































Backstage













































































Front RoW













































































​

credits to JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## Q (23 Dez. 2010)

in Doppel-D gibts da nix  :thx:


----------



## WildCherry (31 Jan. 2011)

Great thanx for fashion pics in such quality!!!


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

super show. danke.


----------

